# Why can't I install netatalk ???

## ivancan

HI all,

when I 

try emerge --pretend net-fs/netatalk

These are the packages that I would merge, in order.

Calculating dependencies   !!! Couldn't find match for net-fs/netatalk; aborting.

doing a

emerge --pretend net-fs/netatalk/netatalk-1.5.2.ebuild 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order.

Calculating dependencies \

!!! ebuild net-fs/netatalk-1.5.2 not found (possibly blocked by package.mask)

WHY ???

The package mask says: 

(if this is the package-mask)

DEPEND="virtual/glibc

        pam? ( sys-libs/pam )

        tcpd? ( sys-apps/tcp-wrappers )

        ssl? ( dev-libs/openssl )

        sys-apps/shadow

        >=sys-libs/db-3"

I have installed:

emerge --pretend sys-libs/pam && emerge --pretend sys-apps/tcp-wr

appers && emerge --pretend dev-libs/openssl && emerge --pretend sys-apps/shadow && emerge --pretend sys-libs/db 

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R  ] sys-libs/pam-0.75-r6 to /

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R  ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r3 to /

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R  ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.6d to /

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R  ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.2-r5 to /

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R  ] sys-libs/db-3.2.3h-r4 to /

for db I found: 1.85-r1 3.2.3h-r4

are installed

Any idea ?

thanks in advance !   :?

----------

## klieber

package.mask refers to the file in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask.  Do a:

```
grep "netatalk" /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask
```

and see if it's commented out. (starts with a # symbol)

Also, check your /etc/make.profile/packages file and see if there's any reference to netatalk in there.

Finally, what version of portage are you using?

--kurt

----------

## ivancan

dark root # fgrep netatalk /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask 

>=net-fs/netatalk-1.5

dark root # emerge --pretend unmerge portage                      

>>> These are the packages that I would unmerge:

 portage

    selected: 1.9.13

   protected: none

     omitted: none

==> So by my opinion there is no problem, or is portage too old ?

Installed Gentoo 1.1a

thanks a lot in advance

----------

## rac

Comment out the mask line in packages.mask:

# >=net-fs/netatalk-1.5

Entries in package.mask tell portage not to install versions of software

that match entries in the mask; in this case no netatalk 1.5 or later.

Since 1.5.2 is all that's available, that's why emerge can't find anything.

----------

## FyreFiend

As others have said it's masked. I unmasked it and have it running on two boxes and it seems to work fine but YMMV.

Good Luck

----------

## klieber

Note that packages are usually listed in packages.mask for a reason.  In the case of netatalk, it's listed as "untested".  So, be careful, make backups, etc., etc.

--kurt

----------

## ivancan

Thanks very much for your help.

It works, at least it installs,

the rest I'll get up running !

----------

